# Looking for a spot in a mature game



## Chrysalis (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for a gaming spot in a current or upcoming Play-by-Post game. I would prefer the genre to be fantasy. The content should be able to deal with mature subjects, and preferably have a dark and gritty tone.

Cheers,

-Chrysalis


----------

